# Dole Entitlements - Musicians?



## Ruru (20 Jan 2008)

Hi, I'm a musician. Up to recently I also held down a full-time office job (PRSI paying) 5-6 years. I recently left this to pursue music full-time. Long term I expect to have financial stability, all to be declared etc (Want everything above board).

That said, I am currently working flat out on various music projects, but earn between *0 - 200* Gross a week. The money comes from the 1 or 2 *PAYING* gigs I also do in the week, as I make no money on other work yet. 

I expect to be seeing a better return for my work come July/August but does anyone know... *can I sign on at the moment to subsidize my earnings?* & as important, can I do so without being deceptive?

Technically I am working each day and seeking more 'Paying Gigs'
but only finding 'Paid Gigs' a few times a month.


----------



## andynui (20 Jan 2008)

The Musicians' Union of Ireland might be the best place to get answers specific to your profession.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Ruru (21 Jan 2008)

Thanks, checked this out before but couldn't find anything to help


----------



## Ruru (21 Jan 2008)

Suppose what I'm asking is, does anyone know if there is a basic salary threshold that qualifies you for dole or equivalent. i.e. if you make less than ?k a year?


----------



## gipimann (21 Jan 2008)

Firstly you have to be available for, and genuinely seeking work.
If you have been working, you may qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit, based on your PRSI contributions.   That's not means-tested.
If you don't qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit, you may qualify for Jobseeker's Allowance which is means-tested.
There's information on the DSFA website (www.welfare.ie).
Go to the FOI tab and read the info on Jobseeker's Allowance, and Means Assessment which tells you the qualifying conditions and the means tests.


----------



## Welfarite (22 Jan 2008)

A self-employed person may be entitled to JA provided s/he satisfies the normal qualifying conditions. Self-employed persons are assessed with the income (net profit) derived from the business/holding.
For means assessment guidelines see http://www.welfare.ie/foi/meansassess.html

many musicians claim JA as self-employed and working every day does not matter. However, to claim JB precludes you from signing for any day you worked, but you may be entitled to optional JA instead (see http://www.welfare.ie/foi/jb_jobseekben.html#part7) 

Best thing is to call to your local social welfare office and have a chat with the information officer about your particular situation.


----------

